# Explorer Alternative



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope everybody had a good time off and and that you're now gearing up for the New Year.

I've been looking hard for a Rolex Explorer alternative as I really like the 3,6,9,12 layout of the dial, the mercedes hands, lack of crown guard, the classic case shape and the domed acrylic crystal.

I had a Zeno Explorer(Miyota) which I regretfully sold as I wanted a Swiss Eta version of the same watch. Since then I've been waiting for one to appear on the Sales Forum with no luck whatsoever! Also, Zeno have now discontinued the model.

I bought a Seiko 5 with a similar dial layout but couldn't live with the thin hands. I gave it to my brother for Christmas and he really likes it. There's a Orient version but it just doesn't do it for me.

Suggestions and picks most welcome. This will be my first purchase for 2009!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Look for a Sandoz or a custom MKII.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A US based seller is advertising a Zeno Explorer in need of some TLC on ebay, item 170289827299


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Andy,

If you are after another Zeno with Miyota, drop me a PM - I have one surplus.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> Look for a Sandoz or a custom MKII.


There's a MKII 'Vantage' which seems to be very similar in look to the Explorer (can point you at one if google doesn't find it)

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Snap! and I have been waiting a long, long time, it's funny how some popular watches go from being readily available to ultra-scarce, just like that. 



andytyc said:


> I had a Zeno Explorer(Miyota) which I regretfully sold as I wanted a Swiss Eta version of the same watch. Since then I've been waiting for one to appear on the Sales Forum with no luck whatsoever!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Whoops. Didn't read the thread. I PM'd benz when I saw his message. I apologise if I have queue barged.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Whoops. Didn't read the thread. I PM'd benz when I saw his message. I apologise if I have queue barged.


Snap!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey!!! PM sent!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Im the one who hasn't pmed Benz h34r:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. The MKII vantage should in theory be a great watch but I don't think it captures the essence of the original explorer. I may be wrong as my opinion is based on specs and pictures. Mind you I really love Bill Yao's watches. The Sandoz Explorer is lovely especially the black dial and gold indices model but are hardly available anywhere. I did e-mail somebody somewhere to ask if they would have any stock coming in and they wrote back saying they had no idea. Mac, thanks for that. I saw that one on e-bay but i don't buy from the states anymore. Too much hassle and that particular one looks really banged up.

Hari, you won't like it, it's too small for you.

Mark, yeah, the swiss made ones with the 'super precicion' dial are as rare as hens teeth!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hiya, try one of these:

Alpha Explorer










Not a great shot, but you get the idea!

Real bang for buck and looks almost identical. Not bad for about Â£25!!

Mark


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hiya, try one of these:
> 
> Alpha Explorer
> 
> ...


Yeah, fantastic value for money.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Hiya, try one of these:
> 
> Alpha Explorer
> 
> ...


Wow, i like that a lot, i assume i can only buy one of those on the bay, i want one lol


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

pm sent suggsy


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

whoops didn't see you post count. Can't Pm you till you reach 50. Sorry!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Really like this one but can't find it anywhere on the WWW.










Pic from Gary Frazier


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

andytyc said:


> pm sent suggsy


Thanks, but i dont think i can receive pm's till i got enough post count, my email is w lyle at hot mail dot com, thanks


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

andytyc said:


> Really like this one but can't find it anywhere on the WWW.
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l301/andy_tyc/001.jpg
> 
> Pic from Gary Frazier


But this looks more like a DateJust.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andytyc said:


> Mark, yeah, the swiss made ones with the 'super precicion' dial are as rare as hens teeth!


& those that have them aren`t selling 

*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, yeah, the swiss made ones with the 'super precicion' dial are as rare as hens teeth!
> ...


This one is - albeit the Miyota version but with O&W oyster on it. h34r:

Those folks who have PM's me - I have responded.


----------

